# Brewclonematho'scontrol



## Cavemanbrew (24/5/14)

Hello all 

Finally got around to putting it all together

All seamed well till the screen display showed wearied text, and the chugger pump shit it's self, not bad for brand new out of the foam box.

Screen was only able to be reset after I disconnected and reconnected main power.

Any help greatly appreciated, 

Oh well another delay to pouring a cold beer.

(Kegs legally purchased from scrap metal yard)


----------



## Cavemanbrew (24/5/14)

Do chugger pumps have a thermal cut off inbuilt? 

Just plugged ith unit in again and the pump started up


----------



## Cavemanbrew (24/5/14)

Picture of LCD screen with issues 

Help!


----------



## eresh666 (24/5/14)

can you post some pictures of underneath the keg? not that I can help you just interested in your rig!


----------



## pnorkle (24/5/14)

Cavemanbrew said:


> Help!


I think I've seen this before. The picture is upside down.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (24/5/14)

eresh666 said:


> can you post some pictures of underneath the keg? not that I can help you just interested in your rig!



Will do champ tomorrow.

I'm a little discussed in the pump situation at the moment.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (24/5/14)

pnorkle said:


> I think I've seen this before. The picture is upside down.


iPads


----------



## xredwood (24/5/14)

Have you adjusted the pot resistor, R5 in the upper left hand corner of the board? It adjusts the contrast and seems to come adjusted all the way down. Just give it a twist with a screwdriver and you'll probably have your display.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (24/5/14)

xredwood said:


> Have you adjusted the pot resistor, R5 in the upper left hand corner of the board? It adjusts the contrast and seems to come adjusted all the way down. Just give it a twist with a screwdriver and you'll probably have your display.


Yes champ,

The LCD just seams to scramble, the contrast is great till, I go to the next stage


----------



## mojonojo (24/5/14)

The scramble is well known - see http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/59563-mathos-controller/page-47 

i presume you are using the Matho code rather than the updated Ardbir version (as this does away with the scrambled screen)?


----------



## MastersBrewery (24/5/14)

The screen scramble has nothing at all to do with what code is running. The problem is 2 fold EMI (electro magnetic interference) and electrical noise (from a motor eg the pump) solutions to these problems have been well documented in the thread above.

MB


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

mojonojo said:


> The scramble is well known - see http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/59563-mathos-controller/page-47
> 
> i presume you are using the Matho code rather than the updated Ardbir version (as this does away with the scrambled screen)?


Yes I'm not that up to date on how to load up new codes , but willing to learn


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> The screen scramble has nothing at all to do with what code is running. The problem is 2 fold EMI (electro magnetic interference) and electrical noise (from a motor eg the pump) solutions to these problems have been well documented in the thread above.
> 
> MB


Cheers,


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Link to the updated Ardbir version


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Just got back from shed, and yes the pump lives cut off yesterday but just plugged it in and worked, any ideas as to why it would cut out during the process, the green led is still on and pump not working?


----------



## mr_wibble (25/5/14)

I have screen this scrambling occur in our after-school arduino electronics class.
Just last week actually, a couple of kids had it.

In this case the screen would be stable for a a little while - maybe 10 seconds, maybe a few minutes.
But then it would "run" with rubbish characters.

In all cases it turned out to be power issues, and moving the incoming +5/GND wires from one end of the breadboard to near the LCD pickup solved the problem.

You can also get this is you mess up the 4 data wires, but here it will never be correct, always corrupt.

So check your power, and the soldering joints if the LCD. Maybe a well-placed capacitor would help?

If you're using an SPI driven LCD, well, in that case I dunno.


----------



## Camo6 (25/5/14)

Cavemanbrew said:


> Just got back from shed, and yes the pump lives cut off yesterday but just plugged it in and worked, any ideas as to why it would cut out during the process, the green led is still on and pump not working?


Not sure if it's the cause of your problem but some of the early batch of 240v Chuggers had issues with cut out switches. The Australian distributors of Chugger did a good job resolving this issue so maybe try contacting them (if your confident it's not the controller at fault).


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Cheers, will check and try

The unit is matho's from lael, will try to load the new code as well.

Too much time electronic ing and no beer brewing there has to be a happy ending soon.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Camo6 said:


> Not sure if it's the cause of your problem but some of the early batch of 240v Chuggers had issues with cut out switches. The Australian distributors of Chugger did a good job resolving this issue so maybe try contacting them (if your confident it's not the controller at fault).


Will do. Thx


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

eresh666 said:


> can you post some pictures of underneath the keg? not that I can help you just interested in your rig!


As requested

Inside



Underneath


----------



## real_beer (25/5/14)

If you have an old computer lead lying around you could cut the plug off & attach a female extension lead plug in its place. You can then plug it into the pump power outlet of your controller and attach a desk lamp to check if power is being output or not.

I know its a royal pita but the best way to get on top of all these issues is just plow your way through the other thread because they've all be answered before in great detail, sometimes numerous times.

Your build looks great, well done :icon_cheers:

PS disclaimer: Don't do the extension lead mod if you don't know how to do it :lol:.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Thanks champ.

I'm an elec'o and have chucked a metre on it, power there no pump running, calling chugger tomorrow morning. 

There aus site is down at moment, hope still going


----------



## Cocko (25/5/14)

Hey mate, cam06 is right about an early issue with 230v chuggers... we are the Aus distributor but can only help if it was purchased in Australia.

Where and when did you buy your pump?


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Australia, I bought two only just dug out the new one two hrs ago out of tis foam box and it does it as well, I have power 

I have email/receipt at work, on email some were


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Found it 

You sent a payment of $398.00 AUD to Monique Horwood
Number 107


----------



## Cocko (25/5/14)

Mate, that was 12 months ago?

Send me a PM and we will sort something.

Cheers


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Just shy of 12 months

Pm sent


----------



## Cavemanbrew (25/5/14)

Just to show


----------



## Pirate323i (26/5/14)

Hey Cavemanbrew, sorry to hear about your pump issues... Your brauclone looks fantastic! A couple of questions though, I see that your pump outlet is dead centre, are you planning to have a threaded rod? Or will your mash pipe clamp down from the top? What are you using for your mash pipe? And how do you intend to seal it on the sloping base of the keg???
Cheers.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (26/5/14)

I machined a twist lock/cam system that fits neatly in the skin fitting, insert and twist step over is 5 mm, 

The mash pot is a 19 litre big w pot and another skin fitting is installed skin side inside the pot and TIG welded the 316 s/s twist lock/cam system to it, the height clears the heater element by 8 mm, on the side of the big w pot I have three 316 bolts at a distance that does not allow any rock and roll of the pot, the lid is a s/s grill from Whitworths marine and a disk plasma cut 316 s/s invisiguard screen, I acid washed the plastic coating off it. The lid will have two eye hooks bolted thru the s/s lid to aid in a removal device when sparking, This lid is clamped down with three J leg threaded bolts which will have wing nuts on them for ease of removal and tightening. 

Will take a couple of pictures for you 


Hope this helps 

C.B


----------



## Cavemanbrew (26/5/14)




----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/5/14)

Good evening all 


just want to publicly thank cocko, for sorting out my pump issues. 

The new replacements Arrived today, have opened one and will be testing tomorrow 

Thank you for all you help and assistance


----------



## lael (30/5/14)

caveman - any luck with the scrambling on the arduino?


----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/5/14)

No,

I order a couple from core elec 

Still got the one I got from you to use at the moment


----------



## lael (30/5/14)

ok - let us know if it changes anything


----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/5/14)

Cheers.

I'm sure there will be something lael


----------



## Cavemanbrew (31/5/14)

Hi All
some videos of the Brewcolnematho'scontrol

http://youtu.be/nD-abw-HI2c

screen still scrambling, hope the new upload when i work out how to will fix the issue

http://youtu.be/wlUyJfGQfP4

More to come soon


----------



## Pirate323i (31/5/14)

Thanks for the pics! I am slowly gathering the parts... I have ordered one of Lael's last controller kits, have the fabled BigW pot, a keg and a TIG welder... I worked at Whitworths for 10 years, I know the grill well, looks like a good solution! Thanks again for the photos. Good luck with your LCD scramble...


----------



## Cavemanbrew (31/5/14)

The Boil Stage

http://youtu.be/x3j1YfHw-WU

http://youtu.be/a4sY9MngxoI

http://youtu.be/P1EjE1_t2go


----------



## seemore (1/6/14)

Hi caveman

Was just wondering where you got your heating element from the rig looks great by the way


----------



## Edak (1/6/14)

The scrambling issue will be resolved with the use of the snubber circuit mentioned in all of the brauduino threads. I used 100 ohm resistor in series with a 100nF X2 capacitor and put this across the output of the pump relay (close to the screw terminal). Fixed my LCD scrambling and temp sensor reading errors right up for both my brau and my fridge controller.

I am talking about one of these: http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=RG5236&form=CAT2&SUBCATID=967#1

so you have:

PUMP TERM 1 ------- 100nF ----- 100R ------ PUMP TERM 2
|-----------------------------------PUMP------------------------------|


----------



## Cavemanbrew (1/6/14)

seemore said:


> Hi caveman
> Was just wondering where you got your heating element from the rig looks great by the way


Thermalec elements. Sydney 69.00 + 15.00 delivery, I formed it my self around a 10 ltr s/steel bucket


----------



## Cavemanbrew (1/6/14)

Edak said:


> The scrambling issue will be resolved with the use of the snubber circuit mentioned in all of the brauduino threads. I used 100 ohm resistor in series with a 100nF X2 capacitor and put this across the output of the pump relay (close to the screw terminal). Fixed my LCD scrambling and temp sensor reading errors right up for both my brau and my fridge controller.
> 
> I am talking about one of these: http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=RG5236&form=CAT2&SUBCATID=967#1
> 
> ...




Off to Jay car visit tomorrow 

thanks


----------



## Edak (2/6/14)

Hi CMB, Lael tells me that you should already have this component on your PCB, I dont use the same board so that's why I suggested it. You might want to check this.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (2/6/14)

I think there is that circuit on board. 

Don't know what to do now.

Will adding another at the pump terminal be a bad thing?


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/6/14)

It's best to go over your board and check for cold joints, especially where the LCD is connected, this has been an issue for others before and adding further noise filtering shouldn't be required. It maybe helpful if you posted pics of the inside of the controller box and some closeups of the board. I went over mine with one of those super bright led torches checking each soldered point, I ended up redoing about 6.

MB


----------



## Cavemanbrew (2/6/14)

Cheers,

I commandeering the electron microscope at work tomorrow, after I build a couple of engines.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (8/6/14)

Ok and hello to all brew clone die hard's

Have got sorted the Arduino program and compiling ( I'm the biggest dope) just before the post on the library that is created in my doc's I read a Arduino forum and got the problem fixed

As for the scrambling screen, I was stuffing around the other day and decided to take the front panel off and ran the system and the screen did not scramble but as soon as the front panel was replaced the screen scrambled, so I rewired the path of the pump and 12 volt and the heater and this has and seams to have fixed the problem. 

Picture before I changed the paths of the wire.








Contacted Lael and he suggested to run the system in manual and switch on and off the pump etc, so I did and no change to the screen.

Have just completed a brew and the brewclonematho'scontrol worked brilliantly and flawlessly, apart from needing three 1/4 inch wing nuts and insulating the pot in a better more permeant fashion, (got a couple of ideas ratter lying around on this) the beer, sorry wort is very sweet with a end note of bitterness. 

Picture to come, feeding the herd of kids at the moment. 


Many thanks to the whole forum for there advice and there "no hold back approach" to lending a hand.


----------



## lael (8/6/14)

Glad to hear it is now working! Be awesome to see the difference to the wiring you made if you feel like unscrewing it and taking an after wiring shot 

That is a BIG batch! Double brew?


----------



## Cavemanbrew (26/6/14)

What happens when I get a couple of days to tinker.







3 brews down and going really strong.

This weekend a very hoppy IPA 

Admin change layout if you would like, I'm sick of the iPad changing the pictures. 

Hope you all like.


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/6/14)

damn sexy machine there!


----------



## Cavemanbrew (26/6/14)

Cheers, master


----------



## Edak (26/6/14)

Looking really awesome. Great job and attention to detail


----------



## Cavemanbrew (28/6/14)

Brewing at the moment, all good, except for the sudden change of day with gale force winds and a quick downpour also i need to get a bit of a seal between the spatter guard and the mash tun, spraying out thru there a little but looking good. heating time improved by 43%since the addition of the cooping cover and foam filled liner.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/68ot5y739hf2gov/AAAyH3xddVMQ_WvPMY9U79k5a


----------



## Pirate323i (29/6/14)

Wow, it looks fantastic!
What is the foam you are using between the keg and the coopered barrel? 43% improvement is huge!


----------



## Cavemanbrew (29/6/14)

2 part foam filler for fridges/freezers, hang on I will get the codes off the cans, it was quite cheap to purchase. $32.00 for a 2 litre pack volume increase of 30 times from mixed batch 

It took 

47 mins to heat up to 75 deg, for mash in 
From mash out to boil took 32 min 

Now 18-21 min to 75 deg
Mash out to boil 12 min 

Over all quick calc of approx 47% increase in efficiency in time. I'm happy 

Oh the product,


----------



## Pirate323i (29/6/14)

Ah! I know the stuff! (Did you buy that at Whitworths?) 
so did you just pour that into the gap? Or did you use some sort of mould and add the timber after?


----------



## Cavemanbrew (29/6/14)

Bugger I always forget to take process pictures,

Bought from old FMS, now WS fibreglass newcastle

Process, 
Cnc a couple of rings with faceted edges , top and bottom
Table saw the slats (28)off 
Cnc a couple of control box spaces to mount the slats too
Nail gunned the slats on with some tight bond glue(waterproof)
Rolled some copper strap for the rings and drilled and screwed in place
Drilled a 20 mm hole in base ring on end and poured 1ltr in and watched the magic
Amount was spot on with a little oozing out at a couple of points, let it dry before scraping it off.
Two pack matt clear coat, two coats off 
Cnc a ring for the 19 ltr s/steel pot lid to fit into as a lid


----------



## Pirate323i (30/6/14)

Ah, so what you are saying is that I really need to finish projects before starting new ones... Sounds like the CNC router that is still in pieces in the garage would really come in handy! 
Very nicely done!


----------



## lael (30/6/14)

Caveman, that is awesome. Incredible heating efficiency! Might have to insulate my current build!


----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/6/14)

Pirate323i said:


> Ah, so what you are saying is that I really need to finish projects before starting new ones... Sounds like the CNC router that is still in pieces in the garage would really come in handy!
> Very nicely done!


yes, i have a philosophy on tasks if you do not intend on completing then don't start one,(my two cents worth) and yes the cnc would come in handy at time but still cant beat a jigsaw and tape measure


----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/6/14)

lael said:


> Caveman, that is awesome. Incredible heating efficiency! Might have to insulate my current build!


Ha Lael, yes i cant start to tell you how much of a difference the heating and heat retention improved with this addition,


----------



## Cavemanbrew (30/10/14)

Really bad copy of an Irish red, but tasted good. (Caveman stew)


----------

